# Black Headed Caique for Sale



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm having to sell my caique, Chewy =( Unfortunately when I moved house it was difficult finding a place to live because of the pets I had. And I found a great place to live with two guys- and then Chewy started to mature and when he's hormonal he bites my live-in-landlord and flatmate. It's rare, but enough. They don't take him out anymore because they "have the fear" and I work nightshift, so he gets stuck in his cage alot whilst I sleep. Been talking to a bunch of people who have kept/keep caiques and followed their instructions but things haven't improved much. I was going to try him with another caique so at least he had company, even if it would change the relationship he and I had, but the flatmates have had enough and fear it would make the situation worse. They've reached breaking point and I can't find a job during the day or a place to live with woman only so with a heavy heart my best friend is up for sale. He is a fun-loving, energetic, fiesty little bird with a great sense of humour. He can scream, but generally tends to tut or whistle. He stayed with my two friends for a week when I had to work 5 nights in a row to make sure he got the interaction he needed and he got a glowing report- if they didn't already have a parrot they'd have snapped him up in an instant.

Anyway.. if you feel you are a good home or know one, please get in touch. Thanks very much.

Link to for sale thread- http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/680167-black-headed-caique.html


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aww sorry your having to re-home him he's lovely :flrt:hope you find him an excellent home


----------



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the interest. Awaiting pickup.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I was in this situation some 12 years ago - once my male caique reached almost two he became an overnight terror. In the breeding season he was also bad with me - wanted to attack me. But he's now 13-14 and has calmed down a lot - but still is intolerant of men. Apparently females are easier but I wouldn't know - so sad this happens. Hope he has a good new home.


----------

